# Good bilingual school in Ensenada



## AndreB (May 24, 2015)

We are moving to Ensenada from Chicago with the very bright 11 yrs old daughter. She is taking Spanish private lessons for the year now but she is a beginner anyway. We are looking for a good bilingual school in Ensenada.
We did some research and we have a short list of the good schools (in this order):
1. Colegio De Las Americas
2. Colegio Ingles
3. Colegio Argentino
4. Colegio Grecia
Any opinions? Any advice?
We would love to discuss this with any parents having kids, especially girls this age in Ensenada

Thanks


----------



## chardbar (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi, we are moving to ensenada as well. were you able to find a good biligual school for your daughter?


----------

